# Cliff Chirping Frog!



## cat_named_noodles (Jul 31, 2014)

The tiny cliff chirping frog endemic to central and west Texas. We found this little one by the garden pond.

Link to a video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDOhiVroMfc

And pictures!




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow. I live in North Carolina so I do not see these.


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Jul 31, 2014)

This was the first one I've ever seen, actually! They are common, but nocturnal and well, TINY! So they're really easy to miss. I thought someone lost a pet when I first saw it, as it was so pretty and smaller than the usual wild frogs we find around here, hehehe.


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2014)

http://amphibiaweb.org/cgi/amphib_query?where-genus=Eleutherodactylus&amp;where-species=marnockii


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Rick, I've actually read that page already  Truly a cool little species.


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2014)

We don't have them here so I had to look them up. I study frogs and we have a great diversity of frogs here. Interesting little critters.


----------

